# Something else I do



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

My side business is taxidermy which I've been doing for ~35 years now. Wanted to show some of my work that isn't made from wood.

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Untitled-2.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful BIRD!!!-


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 6, 2013)

Very impressive.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 6, 2013)

I do believe that the magnificent bird is mounted to a hunk of wood....thus it fits in around here quite nicely! (Fantastic work, by the way....I can think of a few duck carvers that would love to study that mount)


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Do you ever have any spare skulls to trade ? Well done on that mount. Let's see some more.



Yes whaccha looking fer?



Joe Rebuild said:


> Let's see some more.



Fin, Fur or Feathers? Here's some fur!!

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Andy_small.jpg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mrfish55 (Mar 6, 2013)

Come now show us the good stuff, any taxidermist worth his salt has done a jackalope!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 6, 2013)

That's some awesome stuff, Barry! I've always wanted to learn how to do that. Do you do fish? All the ones around here won't even entertain the thought of mounting a fish. I've had a couple that told me they'd do a fiberglass replica but, to me, they just don't look right. Maybe I've never seen one done well???

*EDIT*
Belay that fish question! I went to your website. You do excellent fish mounts! I've got a trip to La Paz, Mexico planned for this summer. I hope to stick some durado. If one is worthy, I'll definitely be calling you!


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 6, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> That's some awesome stuff, Barry! I've always wanted to learn how to do that. Do you do fish? All the ones around here won't even entertain the thought of mounting a fish. I've had a couple that told me they'd do a fiberglass replica but, to me, they just don't look right. Maybe I've never seen one done well???
> 
> *EDIT*
> Belay that fish question! I went to your website. You do excellent fish mounts! I've got a trip to La Paz, Mexico planned for this summer. I hope to stick some durado. If one is worthy, I'll definitely be calling you!



Real or Repro you tell me
http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/DSC_0249.jpg

How about this one?
http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/langhamredfish.jpg

One more and it's bedtime

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/Merchant.jpg

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 6, 2013)

Uhm, I'd say repro, dunno, & real.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Man you do fantastic work. And it brings back so many memories. We had blinds in CC bay and the Laguna Madre back when ducks literally filled the sky and you couldn't see another blind without binoculars. But that's been a long time ago and it's driving me nuts not being able to ID that duck. It has the shape of a Pintail but not the colors I remember. 

The speck trout and red are dynamite. If I told you the fish stories I have, they'd sound like fish stories. Excellent work and thanks for sharing them with us. Now tell me what kind of duck is that?


----------



## Steelart99 (Mar 7, 2013)

Those are outstanding mounts! Thanks for taking the time to show us your artistic talents!
Dan


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Man you do fantastic work. And it brings back so many memories. We had blinds in CC bay and the Laguna Madre back when ducks literally filled the sky and you couldn't see another blind without binoculars. But that's been a long time ago and it's driving me nuts not being able to ID that duck. It has the shape of a Pintail but not the colors I remember.
> 
> The speck trout and red are dynamite. If I told you the fish stories I have, they'd sound like fish stories. Excellent work and thanks for sharing them with us. Now tell me what kind of duck is that?



I'd bet it's a pin, Kevin.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes Kevin it is a standard pintail. Every year I make a trip down to the Rockport area with my church group for a duck hunt. Pintails and Redheads are ridiculous. They fill the skies! And don't leave home without you fishing equipment...nothing like taking a break and catching redfish in ankle deep water in between the decoys


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

Dane Fuller said:


> Uhm, I'd say repro, dunno, & real.



Repro, half real/half repro, real/real


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Yes Kevin it is a standard pintail. Every year I make a trip down to the Rockport area with my church group for a duck hunt. Pintails and Redheads are riducolus. They fill the skies! And don't leave home without you fishing equipment...nothing like taking a break and catching redfish in ankle deep water in between the decoys



Oh trust me I know well. We lived right on the Laguna Madre for 6 years I started running trot lines when I was a wee fella during summer breaks starting when I was around 11. I had more fun living there than anywhere. Love it there.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Oh trust me I know well. We lived right on the Laguna Madre for 6 years I started running trot lines when I was a wee fella during summer breaks starting when I was around 11. I had more fun living there than anywhere. Love it there.



It's one of the two places I want to retire to - the Hill Country or the Lower Coast. man that coast down there is just so sweet!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Mar 7, 2013)

Very impressive work Barry.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 7, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > Oh trust me I know well. We lived right on the Laguna Madre for 6 years I started running trot lines when I was a wee fella during summer breaks starting when I was around 11. I had more fun living there than anywhere. Love it there.
> ...



We lived at 3033 Bimini Drive in Flour Bluff. Back then it was nearly pristine. We left in 74 when my dad got stationed to NAS Norfolk. But man talk about a great location. One of my friends lived on the canals just across Caribbean Drive. Most of us kids back then had our own boats and skipping school for us meant going skiing.  I had paid my dad $500 for a boat which he bought for me because I didn't really know how to buy them yet, just use them for commercial fishing or for skipping school. By the time I was 13 I had my own ski boat bought and paid for - money I had earned fishing and selling at the market. He had taught me how to earn a living by that age and today we just don't seem to have that passing down of talent and work ethic t our kids. I tried with my son but he just doesn't have the time.  . 

Anyway I don't want to ruin your thread. Your work is superb. If I bag something worth stuffing I know where to look first.


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 7, 2013)

I lived on South Padre Island Drive for a short time. Lots of fun then.

OK back on track - one more and I'll quit boring you guys!!

http://i143.Rule #2/albums/r136/wildthings1/DSCN3243.jpg


----------



## James (Dec 22, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 23, 2013)

This one came out really nice with the addition of the wall habitat! A West Texas Buck.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## myingling (Dec 25, 2013)

Just noticed this thread ,,, Very nice mounts all look great ,, the bobcat nice work on the eyes


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 25, 2013)

myingling said:


> Just noticed this thread ,,, Very nice mounts all look great ,, the bobcat nice work on the eyes


 
Thanks for the nice words Mike - yeah bobcats are a struggle to do convincingly


----------



## HomeBody (Dec 26, 2013)

You do super nice work. I wish you were closer. I have a bobcat skin from E. WA. White belly fur found only in E.WA, E.OR, and ID. It's cased and was tanned by Moyle Mink in ID. It's perfect. Got it from a friend that's a nuisance trapper who lives in Kennewick. Will make a full body mount someday when I'm rich and famous. Gary


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 26, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> You do super nice work. I wish you were closer. I have a bobcat skin from E. WA. White belly fur found only in E.WA, E.OR, and ID. It's cased and was tanned by Moyle Mink in ID. It's perfect. Got it from a friend that's a nuisance trapper who lives in Kennewick. Will make a full body mount someday when I'm rich and famous. Gary


 That would be a sweet project for sure - I'm jealous!


----------

